# Gone in 301 Seconds...



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Start a timer from anywhere on your screen;
Automatically text your pax that you've arrived...
...all in one easy step!!
Try this new driver app for Android over the weekend...it pays for itself immediately!
RIDESHARE TIMER


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

That would be great if Uber hadn't taken away the arrived button and stopped charging $5 after five minutes exactly.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

I just tap the name field and it expands a little. It says "confirm your arrival" I can press it and that's when Uber starts the timer. Or, if you're close enough, it says "wait for rider". That means its already started. Process is a little different, but basically the same. At least on Android.
I got three cancellations last night after five minutes. Fees paid


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberComic said:


> That would be great if Uber hadn't taken away the arrived button and stopped charging $5 after five minutes exactly.


I have a stopwatch (old type runner's) I use. I just hold it as I drive close and when I see the app say I'm there I hit the button. If it's too far (like the pin is in a stadium for example) but I'm at the given address range or as close as possible legally or where they said they are I slide to arrived myself and hit it.

I haven't noticed it being less reliable than in the past. I cancel at 5.05. In fact, since it became automatic I haven't actually had to tell uber to give me my fee.

I had 6 cancels last Sat night. Got them all. Android.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have a stopwatch (old type runner's) I use. I just hold it as I drive close and when I see the app say I'm there I hit the button. If it's too far (like the pin is in a stadium for example) but I'm at the given address range or as close as possible legally or where they said they are I slide to arrived myself and hit it.
> 
> I haven't noticed it being less reliable than in the past. I cancel at 5.05. In fact, since it became automatic I haven't actually had to tell uber to give me my fee.
> 
> I had 6 cancels last Sat night. Got them all. Android.


Help a fellow driver out and put it right on your screen.


----------



## uberxtulsa (Sep 28, 2015)

This app is amazing! The fact it sends messages and runs a timer at the same time, amazing. I even use it en route. That way i know when i have locked in the cancelation if they cancel when I'm on my way!


----------

